# need help, ca glue sticking to bushing.



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

How do you senior pen turners keep the ca glue from glueing the bushings to the blanks, am I using too much of the medium ca? It's hard to separate them without chipping and making it look horibble. What techniques does everybody use, I'm new to wood turning and getting frustrated..


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

You can buy delrin bushings. Its a plastic that CA dosnt stick to or you can wax your bushings. Its not a cure all but helps.

I just use my bushings to get close and then I finish turn between centers, Also do the sanding and finishing between centers. No stuck bushings!!

When you do have them stick, score a line close to the end of the barrel with a razor knife and then use a pair of pliers to lightly twist the bushing off. Then trim the rest of the CA off with the razor knife.

Welcome to WWT!!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> You can buy delrin bushings. Its a plastic that CA dosnt stick to or you can wax your bushings. Its not a cure all but helps.
> 
> I just use my bushings to get close and then I finish turn between centers, Also do the sanding and finishing between centers. No stuck bushings!!
> 
> ...


Thanks BassBlaster, that's was the next thing I was going to try but wasn't sure if that would work, I guess sometimes trial and error is the way to go...


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> When you do have them stick, score a line close to the end of the barrel with a razor knife and then use a pair of pliers to lightly twist the bushing off. Then trim the rest of the CA off with the razor knife.
> 
> Welcome to WWT!!!


Yep, that's what I do.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

A coat of carnauba floor wax every so often makes a big difference.


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

The best thing to do is minimize the ca that is on the bushing adjacent to the blank. This is important for two reasons. The first being that you remove less glue when separating the blank from the bushing. The second reason is to keep the blank from being two large because the ca glue is thicker than say friction polish; I just turn the blanks shallow of the bushing if it won't expose the tube. 
What I do is after I have applied the ca, I take my skew chisel and place it on its edge, like you are using a parting tool and then I separate the blank from the bushing. Then I polish it. The ca glue that is on the bushing easily peels off or it will come off in the process of turning the next pen. 
Hope this helps

David.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

This is something that might help. If you're using a mandrel, before you begin adding CA, remove the bushings and replace them with short pieces of brass tubing (the same as you used in the wood barrel). They're smaller diameter than the bushing, plus you'll seal the end grain with a little spillover.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I use these from Penturner's Products. I turn between centers using his bushings but when I apply CA I put these Delrin cones on the mandrel. They are universal so they fit pretty much all tube sizes. It's the only time I use the mandrel now.They work great & I never have the glued bushing problem.


http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_15&products_id=136


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

joek30296 said:


> This is something that might help. If you're using a mandrel, before you begin adding CA, remove the bushings and replace them with short pieces of brass tubing (the same as you used in the wood barrel). They're smaller diameter than the bushing, plus you'll seal the end grain with a little spillover.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Joe


 I'm not sure how this would work with anything besides 7mm pens. Care to share?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

joek30296 said:


> This is something that might help. If you're using a mandrel, before you begin adding CA, remove the bushings and replace them with short pieces of brass tubing (the same as you used in the wood barrel). They're smaller diameter than the bushing, plus you'll seal the end grain with a little spillover.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Joe


I too am not sure this would work for anything but the 7mm pens, I would need some way of keeping the turned blanks centered especially with a cigar pen kit.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

jlord said:


> I use these from Penturner's Products. I turn between centers using his bushings but when I apply CA I put these Delrin cones on the mandrel. They are universal so they fit pretty much all tube sizes. It's the only time I use the mandrel now.They work great & I never have the glued bushing problem.
> 
> http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_15&products_id=136


This is exactly was I was thinkg of turning myself, tappered plastic spacers


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

BassBlaster, RusDemka....you are right. Only works with 7mm on a mandrel. Maybe I assumed too much but thought that's what the OP was using. Please forgive me if I gave bad info.

Joe


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

joek30296 said:


> BassBlaster, RusDemka....you are right. Only works with 7mm on a mandrel. Maybe I assumed too much but thought that's what the OP was using. Please forgive me if I gave bad info.
> 
> Joe


No information is bad information, thanks for your input.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

John at Penturners' Products also sells solid bars of Delrin which you can drill and/or turn to your own preferred dimensions -- make your own custom non-stick bushings!

(I was thinking of making a drive-center ... might not work if it's too slippery to actually turn the blank!)


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Painters tape. Just make sure the edge wraps away from spin direction. I apply it right before sanding to avoid dragging metal shavings into my lighter woods as well.


----------

